# Back to BMW, This Time, With A Countryman...



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Welp, over the last 4 years, I've gone from an '09 750, '15 320, '16 328, RAM 1500 Laramie, and now, 2019 Countryman.

I guess I just can't get away from BMW... :rofl:


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

I am currently shopping the countryman S All4 and I'm trying to figure out what the prevailing lease rates are. Did you lease? Do you mind sharing your deal?
Thanks!


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

peace2peep said:


> I am currently shopping the countryman S All4 and I'm trying to figure out what the prevailing lease rates are. Did you lease? Do you mind sharing your deal?
> Thanks!


Sorry, I haven't popped in, in a while... I did not lease, but it was 40k msrp and I got it for 35k.


----------

